# [risolto] problemi con wine e risoluzione massima

## johnnystuff

Non ho mai dovuto usare wine ma stavolta ci sono cascato. A causa di un gioco online ho deciso di provare a farlo girare su gentoo. Ottimo, dopo infiniti smadonnamenti (perlopiù dovuti a PlayOnLinux a dire il vero) sono alla fine riuscito a farlo andare (da wine senza PoL). Ma resta un piccolo grande problema: mi gira al massimo a 1680x1050 mentre il mio monitor supporta fino a 1920x1080. Ho provato di tutto e qualsiasi comando io dia per farlo andare a 1920 mi fa andare tutto a p..... a punto e a capo, nel senso che poi se anche rilancio il launcher a 1650 non c'è niente da fare, non gestisce più le texture e in pratica mi tocca disinstallare wine, cancellare ~/.wine e reinstallare tutto da capo. Ora l'ultima cosa che ho fatto è stato compilare senza flag amd64 tanto il gioco è a 32bit perchè mi pare di aver letto che potrebbe essere un problema ma niente da fare.

Dai menu interni al gioco ho verificato che tutto viene riconosciuto, scheda, effetti, antialaising, hdr, ombre, dettagli al max..... tutto! ma tra le risoluzioni disponibili la più alta è 1680x1050!! Ciò è male! Come fare?Last edited by johnnystuff on Fri Dec 02, 2011 3:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## johnnystuff

per dare qualche info in più, il gioco è EVE (32bit basato su dx9) molto famoso quindi se qualcuno ci gioca magari mi dice come ha fatto. L'ho installato nel modo classico, cioè facendo lanciare l'installer da wine stesso, path di default (quindi a partire da ~/.wine/drive_c. Ho anche installato tramite winetricks  i corefonts, vcrun2005sp1 e d3dx9. Da winecfg ho solo modificato i default settings da WinXP a Win7 e abilitato il "emulate virtual desktop" e impostato la risoluzione a 1650x1050. Ovviamente ho anche provato a metterla a 1920 da winecfg ma non risolve, anzi rende necessario reinstallare. In ogni caso mi han detto che se lancio da linea comando i paramentri della risoluzione di winecfg vengono sovrascritti quindi quel parametro conta fino a un certo punto. Da quel che ho capito il problema è nei driver o nel xorg.conf, anche se a me puzza di bug di wine invece perchè la scheda video mi sembra venga riconosciuta e usata benissimo. O forse devo installare qualche altro pacchetto relativo magari alle dx9 o al rendering 3d, questa sarebbe una speranza più che altro. 

Questo il comando da shell per lanciare:

 *Quote:*   

> $WINEPREFIX=~/.wine wine explorer /desktop=eve1,1650x1080 "C:\Program Files\CCP\EVE\eve.exe"

 

questo xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Files"
> 
> #    FontPath	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/
> ...

 

Sceda nvidia GTX560Ti, driver ultimi stabili presenti in portage: nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1

----------

## johnnystuff

per la cronaca, risolto   :Smile: 

il problema era nell'opzione per mettere le decorazioni alla finestra di wine. In pratica se non le mettevo potevo andare fino alla risoluzione massima ma poi non potevo più mettere il gioco in background. Rimettendole invece devo settare l'altezza massima a 1068 invece che 1080. Quei 12 dovrebbero essere quelli che si mangia la cornice del wm e che facevano scazzare il rendering se lo lasciavo a 1080. In ogni caso non sono "persi" perchè una volta avviato il clent si può tranquillamente espandere la finestra fino a occupare tutto lo spazio disponibile quindi in pratica perfetto!! 

Vabbè non centra molto con gentoo, ma magari a qualcuno potrà servire.

----------

## djinnZ

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> espandere la finestra fino a occupare tutto lo spazio disponibile

 forse ti stai dimenticando i pixel (6) del bordo della finestra (ma un bug lo aprirei, non è molto normale) *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Vabbè non centra molto con gentoo, ma magari a qualcuno potrà servire.

 C'è una sezione apposita, forse riportare solo gli etremi in documentazione non sarebbe una cattiva idea.

----------

## johnnystuff

non so se parliamo della stessa cosa. Ci sono 2 "decorazioni" una è quella del gioco emulato e l'altra quella di wine. In pratica da winecfg si abilita/disabilita quella di wine, quella del gioco ovviamente resta, ma senza quella di wine se "butto giù" la finestra di gioco mi resta la schermata azzurra di wine e inoltre una volta su due freeza e devo killare X da altra console. Però abilitando la cornice di wine posso trascinare quella del gioco sotto quella di wine e recuperare quei 6 pixel di cui tu parlavi, ma la res massima è inferiore ai 1080 perchè resta la cornice di wine a togliere quela sporca dozzina di pixel al gioco....... in effetti non è un comportamento molto normale ma mi sono accorto di questa cosa notando che anche in winzozz la risoluzione del gioco era a 1920x1062 mi pare, ma in win la adatta automaticamente selezionando "window mode" invece di "fullscreen", con wine invece si scazzano i rendering delle texture pesantemente. Per il resto non saprei dove aprire bug report :s

----------

## djinnZ

Io mi riferisco al margine riservato dal wm di X alle finestre(in kde la cosiddetta "zona di aggancio")  ed agli schermi (in kde lo chiamavano "magic margin" o qualcosa del genere, scomparso dalle impostazioni). All'nterno di wine c'è un secondo margine per lo spazio riservato all'attivazione della barra di controllo (a scomparsa). Entrambi non dipendono dalla dimensione della "decorazione".

Devi guardare alle impostazioni di registro per wine ed alle impostazioni del wm su X (evidentemente supporta male il fullscreen).

La questione la avevo notata quando a suo tempo provai a cimentarmi con l'installer (fullscreen del piffero) della mia procedura di contabilità. Visto che l'installer in questione non era compatibile con wine per una serie di stranezze tutte sue ho lasciato perdere e non lo ho più usato.

Stesso problema con l'emulatore che usavo allora (win4lin, circa otto anni or sono) e risolsi creando un .inf per una risoluzione apposita. Inutile dire che directx andava a donnine allegre. Considerando quanto è rigido windozz in queste cose non mi stupisce più di tanto.

Il bug andrebbe aperto upstream, direttamente su wine o sul WM che usi.

Credo che sia un errore nel calcolo delle risoluzioni (genere 2+2=5) e credo dipenda dalle librerie di windozz importate non da wine in se stesso, maun tentativo vale farlo.

Come controprova potresti provare ad usare wine senza wm con una xsession dedicata. O cambiare wm per twm (saranno almeno quindici anni che non lo uso ma se non sbaglio c'era un modo per disabilitare i margini delle finestre).

Questo è quel che so o che intuisco.

----------

